# Wagner - a modern recording of overtures and preludes?



## msvadi (Apr 14, 2012)

Hi,

Can you recommend a modern recording of Wagner's overtures, preludes and other orchestral works (with the prelude from Tristan and Isolde if possible)? I'm looking for best possible sound quality. 

Thanks.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

Tennstedt
http://www.amazon.com/Wagner-Orchestral-Music-Operas-Richard/dp/B0002Z83MA/


----------



## msvadi (Apr 14, 2012)

Thanks, I'll check it out.


----------

